# Plant anchor



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Whenever I buy a plant with a thin stem and no roots, it comes bundled together and conneted by a lead wrap. I know that lead is a bad metal to have in a tank, and that this should be removed before planting, but is there any other safe way of keeping these plants connected in a bundle like this? I have a terrible time when one or two of the 6 plans i have together come loose, and I have to replant the entire thing to get it reanc****d. 

1) Am I correct when I said Lead was bad for aquariums

2) Is there any alternative method of keeping several plants connected in this fashion.:?:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

1. Yes, lead is bad. However, the amount of lead in the weights used on plants is negligible and isn't much of a concern. I use the weights and they are are fine.

2. I also use these, which work wonderfully.
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Professional_Plant_Anchors_on_sale_reg_2_29_p/pr1325.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

I wouldn't plant the whole bundle together. The plants will get more light towards the bottom and do much better if you plant 3-4 stems together instead of the whole bunch.

Instead of weights, I use a big tweezer thing to plant my plants. It makes planting so much easier and 99% of the time, the stems stay in place.

Something like these tweezers will push the stems about an inch or two into the substrate so that they stay. I have the curved ones.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

It's best to plant them singly with distance of 2 cm apart from each other. This way, the light can penetrate better to the base.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

keeping them bundled up can also cause the lower end of the plant to die, IF the wieght is put on to snug/tight, 
If i recall i believe i had over 2 dozon plant wieghts in my 75g at one time without worries, prolly upwords or 3 dozon


----------



## wtpdosa (Apr 11, 2006)

BoxerMom,
When using the white plastic anchors, do you bury the whole anchor? How do you use it?


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

You can also try making the weights yourself:

http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=10


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, slit the cross marks, stick the stems through, bury it in the substrate.


----------



## wtpdosa (Apr 11, 2006)

Many thanks BoxerMom.

Great article Gunnie! THANKS 
I love Do-your-owns. Far cheaper and I can make them the sizes I need.
I'll try and make some.


----------

